# Can you use Treadmill Silicone spray for lubing your rubiks cube?



## Shaayaan Shaikh (Jul 4, 2011)

Can you use Treadmill Silicone spray for lubing your rubiks cube?:confused:


----------



## Jostle (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't know, try it.


----------



## cubeslayer (Jul 4, 2011)

For a rubik's cube, anything will do it good. 

But, for example, a Dayan Guhong Magic Puzzle Cube ( 3 layers) , then maybe not.


----------



## Shaayaan Shaikh (Jul 4, 2011)

cubeslayer said:


> For a rubik's cube, anything will do it good.
> 
> But, for example, a Dayan Guhong Magic Puzzle Cube ( 3 layers) , then maybe not.


 
Thanks!


----------



## Mal (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes use it, I use it to lube my cubes.


----------



## rock1313 (Jul 5, 2011)

I use it sometimes and it works.


----------



## izovire (Jul 5, 2011)

If you're not sure about a product read its ingredients.


----------



## Shaayaan Shaikh (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Shaayaan Shaikh (Jul 5, 2011)

izovire said:


> If you're not sure about a product read its ingredients.


 
sure  thanx


----------



## Jostle (Jul 5, 2011)

cubeslayer said:


> For a rubik's cube, anything will do it good.
> 
> But, for example, a *Dayan Guhong Magic Puzzle Cube* ( 3 layers) , then maybe not.


 
Are you lightake?


----------

